# First heat. Things may get interesting.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So Athena has started spotting today. Thus far Rosko has shown a lot less interest than he has in the past. However, I am sure that will change. Should I crate and rotate starting now or just make sure I or someone is supervising constantly. I read that she won't accept a male for a week or so but I definitely don't wanna take any chances. And Apollo being only 4 1/2 months old. Do I need to worry about him or is he still too young to be a concern.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Another question. Athena is on the far right Rosko is middle Apollo far left. There is 4 1/2 inches between the crates. Can I still put Athena in here while working or just to be safe crate her up iny office?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He's too young, but for his happiness I would crate one of them away from the other. I personally prefer to separate the boys from the girls when one is in heat.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Be prepared for the possibility of male to male aggression at this time.

Do you have a friend or family member you can leave her with for a week?

Your males might howl, so might she. How close are your neighbors?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have close neighbors but we'll see how the howling thing goes. As far as somewhere to stay for a week I don't. But I thought heat lasted 3-4 weeks. I am totally OK with less.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have close neighbors but we'll see how the howling thing goes. As far as somewhere to stay for a week I don't. But I thought heat lasted 3-4 weeks. I am totally OK with less.


LOL!

I find they fuss for about a week to ten days before things progress to mooing, possible aggression, maybe some destruction and other fun hair pulling activities for the second week with things tapering off the third week but still watch.

I do believe you said you have a son? You may want to monitor any interaction especially those first two weeks. It should not be a problem but things can happen.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

All dogs react differently in season, as in some may be needy, clingy, grouchy, picky, moody, etc.. And I've had some that if I hadn't seen the physical part of being in season I wouldn't have known they were in season. They didn't change at all. My Doberman was perfectly normal in temperament in every way, except she wanted a boyfriend, even if that meant jumping the fence to go find one. Don't let her out alone and I'd even consider keeping a long leash on her.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> LOL!
> 
> I find they fuss for about a week to ten days before things progress to mooing, possible aggression, maybe some destruction and other fun hair pulling activities for the second week with things tapering off the third week but still watch.
> 
> I do believe you said you have a son? You may want to monitor any interaction especially those first two weeks. It should not be a problem but things can happen.


I am gonna go pick up a couple pieces of privacy fence tomorrow. So I can close her off a 20x30 section of my existing privacy fence so she can be out side and enjoy herself. The rest of the yard is chain link and there are more than enough intact males around here. I'm also gonna pick up a crate not the wire kind but plastic or whatever so I can crate her without having to worry about Rosko. 
Hopefully with Apollo being so young, he is very much still fully in his puppy phase. Like where Rosko and Athena was at 3 months. There won't be any aggression issues. Plus Rosko is very much laid back. Hopefully nothing. If so I'll just crate and rotate all of them. Until this is over. As far as my son. You mean from the male dogs or the female.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Deb said:


> All dogs react differently in season, as in some may be needy, clingy, grouchy, picky, moody, etc.. And I've had some that if I hadn't seen the physical part of being in season I wouldn't have known they were in season. They didn't change at all. My Doberman was perfectly normal in temperament in every way, except she wanted a boyfriend, even if that meant jumping the fence to go find one. Don't let her out alone and I'd even consider keeping a long leash on her.


I'll make sure to put a, long line on her while I pit her in her privacy fence. I would say she'll be fine in a six foot fence but I have seen her jump almost that with a 2 step jump.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> I am gonna go pick up a couple pieces of privacy fence tomorrow. So I can close her off a 20x30 section of my existing privacy fence so she can be out side and enjoy herself. The rest of the yard is chain link and there are more than enough intact males around here. I'm also gonna pick up a crate not the wire kind but plastic or whatever so I can crate her without having to worry about Rosko.
> Hopefully with Apollo being so young, he is very much still fully in his puppy phase. Like where Rosko and Athena was at 3 months. There won't be any aggression issues. Plus Rosko is very much laid back. Hopefully nothing. If so I'll just crate and rotate all of them. Until this is over. As far as my son. You mean from the male dogs or the female.


It can go either way. I know of some females that get bitchy when they are in heat, that shouldn't surprise you.  Males can get aggressive too and there have been a few incidents involving males attacking when females are in heat.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

This is her look for a while. The boy is callling her little Wayne. I was told he's a rap guy who wears baggy pants exposing his boxers.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

How old is she? Just curious.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Julian G said:


> How old is she? Just curious.


She is 6 1/2 months. I read where others GSD's didn't go into heat until like 10 months. I was hoping that would be our time frame also but I guess we get it put of the way now. If she waits another 6 months from this heat that would put her back in around April. So at least her cycles fall when it's warmer out and the boys and myself and her and myself can enjoy ourselves outside. So I guess it kind of works out.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Another question. What about training. If she is a willing participant is there any reason I shouldn't train during this time. I half expect her to be a ball of hormones and not care to listen or work but we'll have a lot of one on one time. Would hate to waste it.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I've always trained through a season. You may find their focus off, so I usually just did shorter sessions.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

My girl just finished her second heat and she was the same for training. She sniffed a lot more and became more vocal towards other dogs. A little bit of a quick temper but not too bad. Besides putting a diaper on her in the house, she's been a lot the same.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

It's the two boys that are going to be tougher to handle than the girl, at least in my experience. My two males, who get along great outside of heat cycles, get nasty with each other during heat, and I separate them. There is a lot of whining and howling from the boys. The girls are flirty, and a bit more weird with each other which I watch, but nothing crazy. I train right through the heat cycles. I switch to mountain biking during the heat cycle to make sure everyone gets a good run in, and that helps a lot. 

My girls cycle together, but consecutively, I have about another week to go. It's a hassle, and time consuming, but it's something I am OK with doing for several reasons.

You do need to be alert to behavior weirdness for both the boys and the girls. One of my girls is pretty snippy for about 48 hours. I'd watch the kids around all the dogs, separate when you are not actively involved. With just a female, it would be hardly noticeable and barely annoying, but if you have at least three, especially when two are males, it gets a bit more, um, exciting. And be prepared for craziness from the males- dogs who never broke out of crates, or scratch at doors, or jumped fences, they will. Containment is crucial, be prepared.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about male/male aggression, that baby is too young, and I wouldn't be forgiving of a dog that would go after a puppy that isn't sexually mature yet, bitch in heat or not. He isn't a rival, yet. 

Yeah, you can crate them all together, but that really depends on your dog. Some dogs will tear up crates and walls to get at bitches, and it might be kinder to crate her in another room or on another floor. Usually it is just about 3 days of standing heat where the boy will whine and root and the bitch will be just as intent on getting to him as he is at getting to her. 

As for training, I usually don't want to deal with diapers at training classes, so when my bitches go in heat, I substitute a dog in their place. That works for me. Girl goes on vacation for about 3 weeks. 

I have blue denim bitch diapers that we use in the house, if I kennel her outside, that's easier. 

As for leaving dogs with bitches in heat, I don't generally. The minute the bitch goes in heat, my dogs want to do a major sniff job on her the moment they are close enough and that just goes from bad to worse. Easier to crate and rotate, than to try and supervise that mess. And NEVER trust someone else, not your spouse, not your kid, not your aunt Helen, not the babysitter. Because it seems like 90% of oopses are reported as, "my son..." or "my husband..." or "my brother in law's nephew..." No matter what they say, never expect anyone is as adamant as you are that the bitch will not be bred. 

Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Muskeg said:


> It's the two boys that are going to be tougher to handle than the girl, at least in my experience. My two males, who get along great outside of heat cycles, get nasty with each other during heat, and I separate them. There is a lot of whining and howling from the boys. The girls are flirty, and a bit more weird with each other which I watch, but nothing crazy. I train right through the heat cycles. I switch to mountain biking during the heat cycle to make sure everyone gets a good run in, and that helps a lot.
> 
> My girls cycle together, but consecutively, I have about another week to go. It's a hassle, and time consuming, but it's something I am OK with doing for several reasons.
> 
> You do need to be alert to behavior weirdness for both the boys and the girls. One of my girls is pretty snippy for about 48 hours. I'd watch the kids around all the dogs, separate when you are not actively involved. With just a female, it would be hardly noticeable and barely annoying, but if you have at least three, especially when two are males, it gets a bit more, um, exciting. And be prepared for craziness from the males- dogs who never broke out of crates, or scratch at doors, or jumped fences, they will. Containment is crucial, be prepared.


It depends on the dogs. It isn't always all that hard. I have 3 dogs, two are intact. None whine or get loose, or my kennels are secure. But one of my young males goes off his feed, when a bitch is in standing heat. It is the neutered boy that acts like an intact boy when he is with a bitch in heat. And it is constant. Uhg! I cannot say they tied, but there was an awful lot of sex going on. Can't have the little girls over when Hepsi is in heat, or they will get an education.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> She is 6 1/2 months. I read where others GSD's didn't go into heat until like 10 months. I was hoping that would be our time frame also but I guess we get it put of the way now. If she waits another 6 months from this heat that would put her back in around April. So at least her cycles fall when it's warmer out and the boys and myself and her and myself can enjoy ourselves outside. So I guess it kind of works out.


Wow that is pretty early! When I had a female and she went into heat at about 9 months.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Julian G said:


> Wow that is pretty early! When I had a female and she went into heat at about 9 months.


Yeah I was hoping she would be later 10 months or so. But like I realized earlier. If she goes in roughly every 6 months at least she should split the winter months.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

My girl went into her first heat so late! It was just recently, at 15months! She got a lot more cuddly and she did get a bit stinky. She peed a lit more than usual. But other than that she was great. But my brothers dog went crazy. Kaya just had to go into heat when they were staying for a couple of weeks. They had to be separated. Luckily we have a baby gate and that seemed to work as he couldn't jump it! He wouldn't stop crying, shaking, howling and barking. He actually broke out of his crate. Hope all goes well for you


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Kirkiko said:


> My girl went into her first heat so late! It was just recently, at 15months! She got a lot more cuddly and she did get a bit stinky. She peed a lit more than usual. But other than that she was great. But my brothers dog went crazy. Kaya just had to go into heat when they were staying for a couple of weeks. They had to be separated. Luckily we have a baby gate and that seemed to work as he couldn't jump it! He wouldn't stop crying, shaking, howling and barking. He actually broke out of his crate. Hope all goes well for you


 I wonder if the male coming around is what pushed her to finally go into heat. I know they go in regardless eventually. But maybe Athena living with males is possibly the reason she went at 6 months.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arwen spotted a little at 4 months. She did the same at 8 months, and then 4 months later she came into her first season. Most of my girls have their first heat around 10 months. It is just very individual to the bitch.

Jenna usually comes into season every 8 months. Arwen was six months like a clock, whether she was bred or not. The first litter was born on August 10, the second August 19, one year later. Jenna's first was July 26th. The second March, her third litter was also March, but 2 years later. The fourth was January 29th. And the fifth was early April. Having other bitches, might bring them in. The April litter, N, was born 10 days after my M litter. Obviously, Jenna was not like clockwork. Excellent dam though, never had a pup born dead, never lost a puppy, produced 39 puppies in 5 litters: 10, 7, 8, 7, 7. 

I think my point is that young bitches are often irregular, and don't be too sure about 6 month timing.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I am hopeful that Athena is done. It has been exactly 3 weeks and this is the first day that Rosko will walk past her without trying to sniff or mount her. Please tell me there isn't a calm before the storm thing happening here. She never went into standing heat. Had she been as willing as Rosko that would be horrible.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> I am hopeful that Athena is done. It has been exactly 3 weeks and this is the first day that Rosko will walk past her without trying to sniff or mount her. Please tell me there isn't a calm before the storm thing happening here. She never went into standing heat. Had she been as willing as Rosko that would be horrible.


I have one male that won't let something like that stop him.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I have one male that won't let something like that stop him.


He sure tried. I would let them around each other if I was there. Like in my office with the door shut type thing. He had me telling him leave it. Plus she would snap at him when she got annoyed with the advances. Just really hoping that it is really over.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> He sure tried. I would let them around each other if I was there. Like in my office with the door shut type thing. He had me telling him leave it. Plus she would snap at him when she got annoyed with the advances. Just really hoping that it is really over.


I meant he would not let her being done stop him. I have to contain him away from the female who just came out of heat an extra week longer than the other males despite the female being out of heat.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I meant he would not let her being done stop him. I have to contain him away from the female who just came out of heat an extra week longer than the other males despite the female being out of heat.


 He's a determined fella. I was gonna make a Bill C or Donald T joke but don't wanna get booted.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> He's a determined fella. I was gonna make a Bill C or Donald T joke but don't wanna get booted.


Yeah, something like that. :grin2:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Take a damp tissue or cotton and wipe her vulva first thing each morning (before she pees)... if she's still got a bit of brown discharge, continue to do this until you get a clean wipe for 3 consecutive days.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Can Athena be back in heat. It has been two weeks since things quit. But according to Rosko she is back in full heat. No bleeding and she doesn't want Rosko messing around her but he is just as bad as she was when she was in heat 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, Split heats can happen.

How long was her first one and did she go thru all of the stages? If not, or if it was short.... this may be the heat to worry about.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So last time she was in for exactly three weeks. What should I expect time wise with this. Or is it just random


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Last time she did not go through any standing heat.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Typically the first one is shortened... followed by a standard cycle. If the first was a full 3 weeks, including all the phases, then this may not be a split season. I'd separate as a precaution until you see physical or behavioral changes in her.

ETA: just saw your second response. Prepare for another month then!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I hope not. It isn't bad with Apollo hes too young to know what's going on. However, he is six months old so I better watch him he may figure it out quicker than I realize. But Rosko is worse then a 17 yr old boy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> I hope not. It isn't bad with Apollo hes too young to know what's going on. However, he is six months old so I better watch him he may figure it out quicker than I realize. But Rosko is worse then a 17 yr old boy.


She may have a urinary tract infection.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

She isn't showing any signs of UTI. No bleeding, urination is normal she doesn't seem to be swollen, I thought I saw a slight, discharge earlier but nothing now. she isn't acting any different. Just Rosko constantly trying to molest her.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I'll keep them separate tonight and check her first thing in the morning.


----------

